# Strikeforce: Fedor Emelianenko vs Dan Henderson



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

Nice!
like Hollywood movie!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm betting Fedor is gonna turn this thing around.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i like the odds, and i guarantee henderson comes to the fight in shape with much improved cardio


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is gonna be a great fight, cant wait for it

i love these two fighters but i hope fedor pulls through


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If Henderson looks like he has in his last two fights, and Fedor does the same...... this could be an epic night.

If Fedor comes back and looks like he always did, and STOPS Henderson...... this could be an equally epic night.

Great fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

epic poster. no clue who to bet on yet lol.


----------



## JohnnyIsATiger (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't bet yet but I am looking forward to this fight card! Especially Lawal and Gracie! It'll be awesome!


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

It's going to be a sick fight, no doubt about that. I really like both fighters, but it's going to be such a relief seeing Fedor finally coming out of that losing streak if his, even if the fight ends via decision, i just want to see him win again, because there are still many fights that he should take before he retires and if he lose this one i don't think he will continue fighting in MMA. He will still compete in *****, and will star in movies that's for sure, but he will in my opinion end his active MMA career. "Clash of the Titans" is right for a slogan coming in that fight, it really will be a sick fight, i can't wait!


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

all in Fedor .


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Got a sneaky feeling its gonna be a draw... 5k for bant! Would love to see Hendo pull this off though


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

50K on Hendo, I think he'll swing the upset here.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Think im gonna bet on Fedor, and im thinking a 2nd round submission.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Going with Hendo for the upset. I bet almost all my credits on the upcoming UFC fights, so only 40K down.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Tough fight to call. Anytime in the past I would of given it to Fedor but with the form of both fighters going into this fight, I really don't know. I wouldn't like to make a bet. Last time I did, I went all in on Wandy beating Leben. :shame01:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Am I the only one who found that you can place more than one bet on this event? LOL

40K Hendo
10K Fedor
1K Draw

Bring it


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Cheeky 1k bet on Hendo landing the big right


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

30k on Fedor
2k on Draw
43k on Henderson

If Fedor wins, I get back all my credits.
If it is a draw, I make a profit of 25k
If Henderson wins, I make a profit of 49700.

Win-win situation? Unless I am understanding the odds wrongly..


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

OHKO said:


> 30k on Fedor
> 2k on Draw
> 43k on Henderson
> 
> ...



Total bet = 75k
At 0.50 if Fedor wins you get 45k back (30k loss)


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I bet 50k on Dan cause I think Dan has better odds than these. but if you put a gun to my head id say fedor


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

1.5 million on Fedor.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Total bet = 75k
> At 0.50 if Fedor wins you get 45k back (30k loss)


Oops miscalculation..

COMON HENDO lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoa Hendo in the 1st!



> Round 1 - Emelianenko fights in the M-1 gloves, Henderson in the traditional Strikeforce red. Henderson opens with a massive flurry and Emelianenko is backpeddling, but he somehow survives. The firefight continues, and Henderson presses Emelianenko against the cage as they both catch a breather. Henderson works inside knees and then attempts a takedown, but Emelianenko grabs the cage, which prompts a warning from Herb Dean. Henderson has underhooks and works knees. Emelianenko calmly looks to his corner as the once-frantic pace slows. Various chants break out throughout the arena. The ref warns Henderosn he needs to see some action. He then breaks off with a punch and elbow combo that just miss. The fighters reset in the center. Emelianenko looks for an opening, but Henderson is waiting. Emelianenko, though, lands a right, and Henderson is forced to retreat and reset. Emelianenko unloads a barrage and drops Henderson with a right. Henderson looks out of it but somehow unloads a barrage from his knees and has the Russian in trouble. Emelianenko goes face first into the canvas, and Henderson pours on punishment to get the stoppage. A shocking finish and unbelievable fight. Dan Henderson def. Fedor Emelianenko via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 4:12


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24616/strikeforce-fedor-vs-henderson-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I bet 50k on Dan cause I think Dan has better odds than these. but if you put a gun to my head id say fedor


well im glad no one had a gun to my head, but thanks for the payday hendo!


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Why did I bet on Coenenen?? Oh my god I feel so empty inside.... that was easy money


----------

